# Poem help for friend anyone good at them?? x



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

Helloo,
i am looking for you clever girlys to help me put together a poem for my friend..she lost her husband brutally last dec and its her birthday and there wedding anniversary tommorow so all in all a sad day for her  
i am looking for  alittle poem to slip in her card to say how i understand how she feels..and how he is looking on her still ..as i guess she feels soo alone  
ems xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry this is late hun, I use this website sometimes
http://www.imag-e-nation.com/sympathy_verses_poems_quotes.htm

/links


----------

